

Ask HN: Best hardware for Ubuntu? - kevinSuttle

I'm getting into Ubuntu, and read on several forums that OSX Lion borked any chances of dual booting on a MacBook. What are my best bets for hardware (preferably laptops)?
======
kevinSuttle
Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I'm having some fun trying out Ubuntu on
VirtualBox in Lion. I actually made another user account and running it full
screen is pretty seamless. I still want to check out the Lenovo hardware based
on the answers so far. Thanks everyone!

------
jfaucett
If you want to strap a monitor to your laptop don't go with Dell, (I've had
several problems with the Dell XPS and Ubuntu including a white screen of
death), Ubuntu probably won't recognize the driver.

------
vermasque
I've had a good experience with Ubuntu on one of Dell's Vostro laptops.
Vostros are part of Dell's small business offerings, but you don't have to
actually run a business to buy or use them.

------
silas
I've had good experiences with Thinkpads, Ubuntu has their own list:

<http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/>

------
jagot
Anything Lenovo is generally deemed to have a fairly decent build quality,
along with some of the best Linux compatibility amongst laptop manufacturers.

------
curiousfiddler
I've been using Thinkpad (T series) on Ubuntu for 3 years now. Faced
absolutely no problem whatsoever. Also like their keyboards.

------
LukeHoersten
I run Ubuntu 12.04 on my Macbook Air and it works great. I love it.

------
aitoehigie
I would say using a VM with ubuntu isnt so bad

------
bluestix
I have Ubuntu 12 running on a Toshiba laptop. Runs fine.

Toshiba's keyboards kind of suck now but otherwise they are pretty solid.

------
yashchandra
I setup Ubuntu 11 along with Windows 7 on my Lenovo laptop and it has been
working beautifully so far.

